
Announcing 1.1.1.1: the fastest, privacy-first consumer DNS service - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-1111/
======
AJAlabs
Cloudflare announce 1.1.1.1 and breaks the Internet. Many people use 1.1.1.1

As a sinkhole or loop back address.

[https://live.paloaltonetworks.com/t5/Configuration-
Articles/...](https://live.paloaltonetworks.com/t5/Configuration-Articles/How-
to-Configure-DNS-Sinkhole/ta-p/58891)

~~~
greenyoda
Aren't the people who were already using 1.1.1.1 for those things the ones
"breaking the internet", since according to the specs, 1.1.1.1 is _not_ a
reserved address:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserved_IP_addresses](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserved_IP_addresses)

------
greenyoda
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727869)

